# Cat serviced powder in Creede 2/14



## Beav212 (Apr 17, 2006)

I set up THE trip of the winter for a bunch of people and they've all bailed for one weak reason or another (ok, loosing $700,000 in an investment scam is a good reason), so now I have 8 seats to fill on the cat.

We're heading down to Creede to see my good buddy and proprietor of San Juan Snowcat, and the OMI bar, Ed. He will set us up with some steep and deep turns, killer cornice shots, and a great day in the virgin snow of the southern mountains. Guides, lunch, and beacons included - might even get a beer out of him back at the OMI where he serves burgers topped with peanut butter (carb replacement after a hard day? I'm not sure...).

We have the cat for 2/14, and there are seats open on the days before and after as well. It runs $300/day for the privilege of crushing virginal snowflakes at high speed all day long. 

[email protected] for more info!

Cheers - Think Snow


----------



## one_elk (Jun 10, 2005)

Hey Beav212:

Have a great trip to the San Juans and wish I didn't have another commitment because I would be real tempted to join in as I grew up in the Valley and did a ton of Spring skiing in the Upper Rio Grande (of course we had to hike not ride in a cat) anyway enjoy the great terrian and the OMI (I was a cook there in the 70's  )and make sure to stop by and say hey to George and the crew at San Juan Sports. Ski fast and have fun


----------



## Beav212 (Apr 17, 2006)

...enjoy the great terrian and the OMI (I was a cook there in the 70's  )and make sure to stop by and say hey to George and the crew at San Juan Sports. Ski fast and have fun.

Funny, I've spent every summer of my life in Spar, near Creede - George sold me my first pocket knife when I was 7. I've probably owned 30 t-shirts out of that store too... My first hangover (at the age of 15) was on the 4th of July, standing at the bar in the OMI next to a live buffalo on a leash, looking at that sign that says "Don't stand while the room is in motion." yeah, that was the first time I swore I'd never drink again...


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

Make sure you get to hit the Yawner Gullies off the southwest face of San Luis (if they are in shape) - aprox. 3000' of vertical - you can't beat that shit with a 10' stick!


----------

